# MP-E 65mm and Sigma 180mm shots



## fishman10 (Apr 27, 2011)

Almost all of these pictures were taken with my MP-E65mm lens and a few with my sigma 180mm.  I like the additional DoF I can get the with f32 on the sigma plus the extra 10+ inches of working distance. I use a Canon MT-24EX twin flash but dont have a mount for the sigma yet.

Hornet - MP-E
Hornets

Gecko - MP-E and Sigma mix
Gecko

Black Widow - MP-E
Black Widow

Green Anole Lizard - MP-E
Green Anole


----------



## ChrisA (May 3, 2011)

I don't see any images in this thread ?


----------



## Marc-Etienne (May 3, 2011)

Very nice! Are you planning of eating that poor little Gecko? It seems like he is walking trough a lot of utensils (fork and spoon) My favorite series are the hornet (sharp) and the Gecko (cute subject).


----------

